# What brand of breeches or jodhpurs do you have?



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I love mine and there very comfortable i would wear them everywhere! I have TuffRider. Just tell the brand(s) of breeches or jods. you have.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a few pairs of Devon-Aires that I like a lot.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

i have a pair of tuff riders i believe and i love them and i also have a pair of something i got off ebay and theyve held up nice


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

IMO, Royal Highness woven breeches are the best affordable mens breeches. 

They actually fit and flatter a man without displaying the "anatomy" for all to see like knit breeches do.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i also have a pair of Royal Highness woven breeches (they're the "Shannon" size zip ones) and i love them. the fit and color are great, imo. they are my "real" breeches. haha 

besides those i ride in ariats (winter weight) and kerrits (summer tights).


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Love my Tuffriders! They are cheap, fit me well and clean/hold up very well. I also like the Kerrits brand too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't do much English riding so I haven't tried many brands. I do have one pair I LOVE & would definitely buy again.Neddy's Breeches,Good quality & nice fit!!
Neddys


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

devon aire are my FAVORITE!!! but kerrits are also very nice just a little too pricey for my taste


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have Horka, Kerrits, Harry Hall, & Shou.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> I don't do much English riding so I haven't tried many brands. I do have one pair I LOVE & would definitely buy again.Neddy's Breeches,Good quality & nice fit!!
> Neddys


I've been meaning to get a pair of their pleated breeches.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I ride in Peter Williams, Lyndi J and DG Westerners. Lyndi J is my favourite brand because the range of colours is wider.


----------



## Lifeofriley (May 24, 2009)

Whitaker! The most comfortable breeches I have ever worn and so stretch and cool in the hot weather. Very cheap too for competition quality breeches


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i will only ride in tailored sportmans. i love them so much, once i got a pair i could never wear anything else. i know that sounds really snobby LOL. they are really expensive [i got both my pairs for $135] so i have one pair that i only show in and one pair that i ride in everyday.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have Devon-Aires and On Course breeches, but I LOVE my Kerrits Sit Tight breeches for those rides when I know I'm going to need the extra security- like when I take good ol' Charles on a trail ride, off the farm, or haven't ridden him in awhile. I was worried they were going to hinder my riding, like posting or jumping, but they're really comfortable once they're broken in. Saved me from more than a few falls also, so more than worth their price tag!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I have two pairs of TuffRider ribbed kneepatch (Black and a olive-y brown color), a pair of TuffRider breeches used for shows (light tan), and pair of Ovation winter breeches (black and fleecy inside)


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Grand Prix breeches. They cover my butt, and I don't need to worry about plumbers crack!_


----------



## Hollywood (Aug 3, 2011)

Ariat and tailored sportmans


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Elation. COmfy and economical.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the Riding Sport brand from Dover? I have a coupon for these:

Riding Sport™ Euro Collection Plaid Full Seat Breeches | Dover Saddlery


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

HV Polo- good looking but rubbish quality
Meister- Custom made, lasted me forever.
Pfiff- HALD PRICE and still cost a fortune

And my fave.. Global (some may have seen in my picture threads.. the checked ones xD) have lasted me around 5 years of every day riding!


----------



## huntrjumprjenn (Jul 26, 2011)

I love my Tailored Sportsmans. I think they are classically great with awesome quality and that professional, polished look that I so love.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I love Kerrits, mainly because there sizes are easy! S, M, L or XL.


----------



## rachelgem (Oct 22, 2011)

Saxon and Dublin are both super comfortable, and Requisite too


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Kerrits make great equestrian stuff. But i am a dude and they only make womens clothing.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Besides a horse lover, my other hobby is fashion...I LOVE clothes...so with that being said, I have quite a few pairs of breeches.
My favorite is Goode Rider denim, but I also have 2 tan Ariats, Tailored Sportsman, 2 Kerrits winter breeches, Kerrits tights for summer, and I just picked up a pair of Goode Rider white breeches for show season.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

For breeches I have pairs from: 

Tuff Rider 
On Course 
Irideon
Kerrit
Equistar
Ariat 

I've gathered quite the collection. Only 3 pairs I've actually bought myself. All the others were given to me by horsey friends. lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What a great thread! I was actually shopping for new breeches  All of mine are too big for me


----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

I have irideon breeches, 2 pair. I want to get some tailored sportsman breeches, heard lots of great things about them.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Ovation euroweave  I love them!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a pair of Shire's and a pair of justchaps


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Irideon!!! My absolute favs. I also like Kerrits... I thought it was cute that they had the little package of carrot seeds attached.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

A few pairs of Ovations (one for show, and two schooling), I think a pair of Devon Aire, and some no names, that I love for schooling

I really want a pair of the Bakers with the plaid accents on the pockets.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I love my full-seat Irideon breeches. I also have a fabulous pair of Royal Highness breeches that I love. Kerrits is also super comfy, as well as my Lancasters. I have some devon-aires, but I'm not as fond of them. The pair I'm currently wearing are Equicomfort (?) I believe, and I've had three pair of them for several years now and they're finally ready to be replaced.


----------

